# Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

Finally got my C2 motorsports S/C kit running well (thanks in large part to S&L). Only problem I'm having now is I can't stop the belt from slipping - no matter how much I tighten it without destorying any bearings. 
I've tried a number of different belts from different manufacturers, some lasting longer than others. 
Anyone have any recommendations on who makes the best belts? I've been told that continental seems to be the way to go. Next I'm going to pick up a continental 8 rib, and cut off one of the ribs to get a full 7 ribbed belt.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (pgoutsos)*

what stage kit yuo running? if its stg 1 you just gotta tighten it some more. im running 11psi and i never slip. using a 12 dollar belt. kelly springfield 60.5 ac and all.


----------



## philsvw (Mar 3, 2005)

sand balst the inside(where the belt goes) of the crank pulleys heard of a case where it worked


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (dcvento)*

I'm running the 15 lb kit. I've tried Kelly Springfield, Daytons, Goodyears, A/C Delco - they all slip.


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

did you try spraying it liberally with belt dressing??? It gets REALLY sticky once it drys... Just spray the whole belt down... pep boys or equivilant auto parts stores will have it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philsvw (Mar 3, 2005)

belt dressing is the worst thing u can possibly use if it makes it sticky other things will grab on to it ass well


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (philsvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsvw* »_sand balst the inside(where the belt goes) of the crank pulleys heard of a case where it worked

that's a smart a idea. the blasting will take off the smooth texture of the paint. it can't hurt.


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

I used belt dressing on my charger for 10 months with no issues at all... nothing sticks to it... it doesnt make it into a fly trap...







it makes it "stickier"


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (JediMindTricks)*

At this point - I'd be willing to try the belt dressing. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

You can also look into the belt alignment. With the steel brackets my kit has it still flexes. Not sure about flex with aluminum brackets.
What is your pulley size and what sort of boost are you seeing?
With a 2.87" pulley my V1 makes 14 psi MAX.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

It does flex a little. 
When the belt isn't slipping I'll see at least 15 psi close to redline. I have the 2.5" pulley.
When it is slipping, it happens right around 6000 rpm.



_Modified by pgoutsos at 11:39 PM 10-10-2005_


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

If none of these suggestions work, then I would cog it.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (kamakazi)*

dont we all vortech owners wish for a cogged belt setup.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (dcvento)*

You could chisel across the pulley ribs. I did, the belts grip like mad , but you wear them out in like 2000miles of sprited driving. Not for the faint of heart. 










_Modified by mikebobelak at 8:26 PM 10-11-2005_


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

whoa


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (dcvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcvento* »_dont we all vortech owners wish for a cogged belt setup.


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (kamakazi)*

Yeah, my belt is constantly slipping too. I love when you really get into it and SQUEEEEEEEEEEEK, everyone within a one mile radius is like "look at this idiot, his car is falling apart" I must say its quite embarassing.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dcvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcvento* »_dont we all vortech owners wish for a cogged belt setup.










psstt!!! one is on the way!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Yea I will believe it when I see it. O kow VF has one in the works but I have yet to even see a cad file of a cogged pulley set for the V1 blower kits.

_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_

psstt!!! one is on the way!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Yea I will believe it when I see it. O kow VF has one in the works but I have yet to even see a cad file of a cogged pulley set for the V1 blower kits.

it exists...I have seen it already on a V1...my car is going to be the V9 prototype...along with many other S/C goodies...
expect the V1 cogged setup as a 1st qtr 2006 release, if all goes well.
FYI -Nik is all about Customer Service...which is why he waits until ALL of the bugs are worked out, AND he has a supply of stock to sell..he's not into vaporware..nor pissing off people...which is why you probably won't see him post this stuff...that is unless he reads this and gets mad at me for blabbing!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

what size pullies for the v1 hoprfully they make the 11 psi pulley like many of us use. ir eurotech , ams kits!!!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (philsvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsvw* »_sand balst the inside(where the belt goes) of the crank pulleys heard of a case where it worked
\
You DO realize that the belt is slipping on the supercharger pulley right? It's not slipping on the crank pulley. The crank pulley is roughly 6" diameter so about 18.5" circumference. The supercharger pulley is about 3" diameter and roughly 9" circumference. Which one do you think is going to slip first?
When you put on a new belt, spray it down with some brake cleaner and pull the belt through an old shop rag. It will get the gunk off of it. That should help. Then the rest is ALL in your tensioning process http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*

I just ordered a 7 rib belt from http://www.beltsforanything.com/site1.php. They're going to take an 8 rib and cut it down to 7 for me, they've got the equipment to do it properly. 
I'll use the above advice before installing it and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Why such a long wait.? What bugs are there to work out? All we are talking about are 2-3 pulleys and a belt? I heard of this product a few months ago and have yet to even see a pic. Not trying to PooPoo ya but until I can put a credit card to it I am not sure I want to see posts about it. Is VF going to sell this to every one including AMS/C2 kit owners? What boost levels will it support? A lot of what ifs for a product we have been needing for years but know one has ever made.

_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
it exists...I have seen it already on a V1...my car is going to be the V9 prototype...along with many other S/C goodies...
expect the V1 cogged setup as a 1st qtr 2006 release, if all goes well.
FYI -Nik is all about Customer Service...which is why he waits until ALL of the bugs are worked out, AND he has a supply of stock to sell..he's not into vaporware..nor pissing off people...which is why you probably won't see him post this stuff...that is unless he reads this and gets mad at me for blabbing!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2dub2euro (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

I'd love see a cogged set soon.


_Modified by 2dub2euro at 1:05 AM 10-14-2005_


----------



## A.C. (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

Sounds like a plan cause I'm curious also.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Why such a long wait.? What bugs are there to work out? All we are talking about are 2-3 pulleys and a belt? I heard of this product a few months ago and have yet to even see a pic. Not trying to PooPoo ya but until I can put a credit card to it I am not sure I want to see posts about it. Is VF going to sell this to every one including AMS/C2 kit owners? What boost levels will it support? A lot of what ifs for a product we have been needing for years but know one has ever made.



Scooter..the protptype kit was on an R32 @ Dubwars....it's running...just some GIAC tunning to get done (at last discussion with Nik).
Nik only sells complete packages/solutions, so whenever he gets it done (software included), he will release it. As for fitments to other's kits, not sure, but I don't see why he wouldn't sell the cogged belt kit to whomever wanted one...but it's his call.
FYI this kit was designed for substially more power than even the stg III kit produces...in the 400+ HP range, and the tuning includes installing a spacer gasket...so I know Nik wants to get the whole package complete and working before coming out with availability....also..this kit is water cooled intercooler, vs. the air unit currently on the stg III kits...


----------



## Aventura247 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

i want this right now

ASAP nik come one christmas man PLEASEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Well I sure HOPE he is willing to sell just a pulley set and belt. There are a ton of us guys out here with AMS/C2 kits who want to make 350-400hp. That is sort of why I made some of the comments before.
All we really need is a pulley set and belt. With a choice of charger pulleys that make say 14 16 18 psi..? We do not need it to be tied to a bunch of other dodads costing several grand.
From what I have noticed in the past VF is VERY unwilling to sell ANY part on its own as they want you to spend 5-8 grand for whole kits.


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (pgoutsos)*

I just realized this was somehow posted in the wrong thread
























_Modified by Zyzzyan at 9:24 PM 10-26-2005_


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (Zyzzyan)*

Whats this got to do with Belt Slip??









_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_John: The dealer did and is paying for it.
John: But dealers to not pay to train all their employees, only the one person they can trust to stay there. That is a big long term investment in an emplyee that could leave. Most dealerships are not as anxious as you would think to send someone though all those courses, they are more apt to pay for a fully trained person. That is why they pay more for fully trained techs. It saves them money and risk.
--------------
And dont start your rant about how a younger person wont get the job over the older more experianced person, thats a crappy arguement.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Yea I will believe it when I see it. O kow VF has one in the works but I have yet to even see a cad file of a cogged pulley set for the V1 blower kits.


The Pulley's themselves are not that hard to make.If someone has some drawn up in Cad/Solidworks then anything is possible







.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

oohh nooo you didnt.. can anyone work in cad??


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (dcvento)*

I don't think finding someone who can work in cad is a problem (I know a few people). How about sourcing a belt to work with a cogged set up?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

VF's design is much smarter than this....a single cogged pulley at the crank, that DIRECTLY run's the S/C...issue boing spacing and fittment..but they have several new mounts and mods for old mounts they are playing with to get alignment issues resolved....
a single pulley design is much simpler thatn a complete pulley swap, not to mention the additional load REMOVED fromthe accessory drive...water pumps and alternators will no longer be stressed so much,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_How about sourcing a belt to work with a cogged set up?

All Pulley's I have drawn have an 8mm pitch.You can get a belt as short as 100mm to as long as 950mm so getting a belt is not an issue.Send me those CAD drawings and Ill see what I can cook up.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I think we need only 3 pulleys. Crank charger and alternator. The rest have the flat side of the belt.
I would pay around 400-600 for a good set and a belt.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

Power steering would come in contact with the rib side


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_I think we need only 3 pulleys. Crank charger and alternator. The rest have the flat side of the belt.
I would pay around 400-600 for a good set and a belt.

I would need to know whats the offset from the stock Crank accessory pulley.No one has anything drawn up in Auto-Cad?


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

*i have a buddy who can do the cad work. anyone have the sizes of the pullies that we need done???
i want to get working on this asap*


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

Patiently waiting with money in hand








"Build it and they will come"


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (alpine)*

at work right now..














im gonna search a little and see if i can find anything online.. or is anyone on here knows.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dcvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcvento* »_i have a buddy who can do the cad work. anyone have the sizes of the pullies that we need done???

Dont you have a supercharged kit on your car? Go out there and take some measurements....
The alterator and water pump pulley's I allready have drawn up in Cad/Slidworks as there offset is the same as any regular ABA 8V.It all depends what route you guys want to take:
1. Serpentine Belt on P/S,AC Water pump & Alaternator 
Geared Belt from Crank Pulley to Supercharger only
2. Geared Belt for everything.


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
1. Serpentine Belt on P/S,AC Water pump & Alaternator 
Geared Belt from Crank Pulley to Supercharger only


how exactly would you plan on doing this? Eliminate the dual idler completely and clock the entire housing so the crank and charger pullies are parallel?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (oddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oddy* »_how exactly would you plan on doing this? Eliminate the dual idler completely and clock the entire housing so the crank and charger pullies are parallel?

It was an option to save you guys some money since only 2 pulleys instead of 4 would need to be fabricated,however, the 1-Belt system is looking less complex and more economical.
















I allready have the Alternator and Water pump pulley's drawn up with an 8mm pitch.Can always get a VR6 crank pulley but I cant get a Vortech S/C pulley
To the guys who have pm'ed me,the best thing to do right now is to get measurements.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://www.c2motorsports.net/s...llies

take ur pick.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dcvento)*

Ok rough drawing of the Supercharger just finished...
How many of you guys would like to see Geared pulley's?Just post your nick's...


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I would love a set of geared pulleys


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

me - pgoutsos


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

Same here..


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

Hey all, busy with the Corrado changing pulleys and a few other things out. I have had good luck with the belts I am getting from the belt store (www.beltsforanything.com). I am currently using the 2.75 pulley from C2 motorsports and no slipping. Look to run 11.90's next time out.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just to stir the pot a little, how about "loosing" some belt whith and make the crank pully a bit larger in diameter. You cannot go larger as the factory pully location is very close to a few parts of the block, but if you can narrow the belt/pulley, say~3mm or one rib(to a 6) the crank pulley could be enlarged maybe 2 "coggs". .......


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_Just to stir the pot a little, how about "loosing" some belt whith and make the crank pully a bit larger in diameter. You cannot go larger as the factory pully location is very close to a few parts of the block, but if you can narrow the belt/pulley, say~3mm or one rib(to a 6) the crank pulley could be enlarged maybe 2 "coggs". ....... 

Sure.Its not very often that a cogged pulley has the *exact* same diameter as an OEM pulley.It shoots over or under by roughly 2mm (not very significant).If you want the pulley's to be under drived all I Have to do is remove 1 tooth.The VR6 water pump pulley has the same dimension as the one I made for the G60 motor so I prefer to work with that but If you guys want them under drived then sure.
Chris @ C2Motorsport...whats your take on all of this?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

underdrive bad , OVERDRIVE GOOD!!!(on the crank) If the crank pulley could be bumpped up ;you could use a larger charger pulley to get the same boost or maybe the 2.5" would make the 20psi the V-2 can do.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_underdrive bad , OVERDRIVE GOOD!!!(on the crank) If the crank pulley could be bumpped up ;you could use a larger charger pulley to get the same boost or maybe the 2.5" would make the 20psi the V-2 can do.

If the crank pulley had 50 teeth and the SC pulley had 20 teeth (1:2.5 ratio) then no matter how many teeth I added,the Supercharger pulley would spin the same provided the ratio stays the same.If you want to increase boost by descreasing pulley side/increasing spinning ratio then sure that can be done with say 60 teeth on the crank and 15 teeth on the S/C unit (1:4 ratio).I believe there is a revolution limit on the Vortech unit .I could be wrong.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Vortex has a rpm/calculator(and other specs) on there website, the V-2 is rated to make 20psi, but were limited because of the size of our crank pullley.
There are 2" and 2.25" pulleys available for the charger, but slip would be rediculous due to the reduced surface area of belt contact.
My best guess is figure out 2 setups, one for the ~15psi kits ,and one for the 18-20psi setups(C2's stage 2 should have enough fuel to support it with a remapped chip).
It seems most of the problems of slip occur with pulleys smaller than 3"


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_It seems most of the problems of slip occur with pulleys smaller than 3" 

Well Toothed Pulley's do not slip







.Whats the diameter of the VR6 crank pulley? 6"?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I would like to see 3 different boost ratio pulleys. 14, 16-17 then the max 18-20.
The reason is it give a person the ability to tweak the system to meet there fuel curve or what the engine can handle. I have a feeling that I want 16-17 psi max. 
Then I will make more power with cams head work and other mods.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

One off designs affect production cost.I have no problems drawing up the pulley's in CAD ,come manufacture time,a SC pulley will cost you the same as the Crankshaft pulley due to the fact that we would be making 10 crankshaft pulley's and 1 SC pulley per customer.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

You have a VERY GOOD point. Maybe what we should do is focus on simply getting something ANY thing done. What I mean is we need ONE kit say with a target PSI of 16 or maybe a safe 14? psi @ 6800rpm.
Then latter down the road if there is a need or call for different PS pulley they could be made. But for now pick a PSI and get it drawn and CNCed. A few sold to folks like ME and others. Then we will see if the market is there. I will donate the cost of the raw metals?
I also have a good PDF file for a VR6 crank pulley. It would be usefull for who ever is drawing this up. I am a CAD tech my self but I do not know much about 3d or solid works.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_Vortex has a rpm/calculator(and other specs) on there website, the V-2 is rated to make 20psi, but were limited because of the size of our crank pullley.
There are 2" and 2.25" pulleys available for the charger, but slip would be rediculous due to the reduced surface area of belt contact.
My best guess is figure out 2 setups, one for the ~15psi kits ,and one for the 18-20psi setups(C2's stage 2 should have enough fuel to support it with a remapped chip).
It seems most of the problems of slip occur with pulleys smaller than 3" 

where can you get the 2 an 2.25 pulleys i am also intereasted in the belt i will check back in this post


_Modified by spooln6 at 5:53 PM 10-23-2005_


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i dont know if i can go that high. im running the 30 inj. with cams now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe a 13-14 would be safe. well i guess thats ok i could just shift earlier . and get dynoed to see if i have the fuel. so go for it.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wizard , do you need a vr crank pulley to use for referance?
I believe I've got one laying around.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dcvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcvento* »_i dont know if i can go that high. im running the 30 inj. with cams now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe a 13-14 would be safe. well i guess thats ok i could just shift earlier . and get dynoed to see if i have the fuel. so go for it. 

Well we could always do a 2.85" initial run.How many of you guys are running past 14Psi?

_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_Wizard , do you need a vr crank pulley to use for referance?
I believe I've got one laying around.

Sure,you got any measuring devices?


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm running the 15 psi pulley and so is Mike I believe.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

stg 1 and stg 2..lol
im down for either one. as long as we are moving forward. maybe this is a sign that i just need to bump up to the 42 inj setup.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

I'm running the 2.5" pulley, ~15-17psi. 
C2's kits are 2.87" stage one, #30 injectors, stock compression,....
2.5" stage 2 , #42 injectors, 9to1 compression with a spacer H/G,...
As stated before the 2.87 "pulley has some slip mostly in lower gears 1-3rd, .The 2.5" is very finicky ALOT of trial is need to get the belt tight enough to keep it from slipping, I've wasted one water pump from getting carried away over tensioning.








Pgoutsos, did you try the fuel trims out?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Well we could always do a 2.85" initial run.How many of you guys are running past 14Psi?


FWIW, I was seeing 14ish on a 2.85" pulley on a V2. Even though I don't have a blower any more, it would be cool to see this get done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

I see 14+ psi @ 6800rpm with a 2.87. If it was me I would do the 2.62 or the 2.5. Then tune the rest of the system to match it.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

You got my vote for a 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

There is a limit to the amount of grip a serpentine belt can achieve on a VR without putting huge amounts of stress on all the other surrounding accessories. There is a point of diminishing returns and after about 12psi you hit the slippery slope.
This is why VF has developed a cog belt set-up for their high boost kits which will be available early next year after extensive testing has been completed. Due to VF's recent launch and demand for BMW kits R&D time has become precious. Rest assured Nik and the gentlemen at VF will come though in due time with another exceptionally engineered quality product that everyone has come to expect from them. 
The once thought impossibility of a 400hp SC'd 12V VR6 will now be within my grasp and will be attained.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_This is why VF has developed a cog belt set-up for their high boost kits which will be available early next year after extensive testing has been completed.

Whats there to Test?Running the SC Pulley with a seperate belt or together with the accessories is still going to cause the same rotational stress on crank key way.
By redesiging all the accessory pullies and making them from T6061,your going to benefit from 4 light pulley's instead of 1.


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

this will be sweet. i would be done once i see a cogged setup on someone else's car. i'm not done to be the guinea pig unless the first setup is gonna be free









someone get a cogged setup on their car so we see how much power can be made at 15psi minus belt slippage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

And you can bet your bottom dollar that this kit from VF will only work with VF kits and should cost no more than ??.?? Over a grand under two grand. Oh but wait I bet you have to upgrade to the other stages first. Bring the total cost of the claimed 400hp into what the 7grand range? Stage 3 is 6000.00 dollars 

_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_There is a limit to the amount of grip a serpentine belt can achieve on a VR without putting huge amounts of stress on all the other surrounding accessories. There is a point of diminishing returns and after about 12psi you hit the slippery slope.
This is why VF has developed a cog belt set-up for their high boost kits which will be available early next year after extensive testing has been completed. Due to VF's recent launch and demand for BMW kits R&D time has become precious. Rest assured Nik and the gentlemen at VF will come though in due time with another exceptionally engineered quality product that everyone has come to expect from them. 
The once thought impossibility of a 400hp SC'd 12V VR6 will now be within my grasp and will be attained.



_Modified by Scooter98144 at 2:30 AM 10-26-2005_


----------



## peteyrodo (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i think that it would be best if all the pullies were repalced with some nice cog belt pullies


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (peteyrodo)*

So now we should also ask what RPM do we want for those other pulleys. For example a Super charged car likes to be reved..







. So I would not mind a power steering pulley undersized. Leave the water pump alone as under high RPM we make good heat and I want the water pump doing its thing. Plus the water pump pulleys is flat. So maybe just under size the power steering pulley 10% and call it good. I am still steering to a 2.62" pulley. The reason for this is that belt slip is now GONE and a 2.67" pulley should make 16psi @ 6800 rpm. It is my opinion that this PSI is a good power maker for a VR yet is not so extreme as to make tuning hard to get right. Latter if we need smaller pulleys we can go that route. 
Not sure about the alternator? Leave it along make smaller 5%..?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

Why only 6800rpm, I like hitting the limiter 7200rpm,








I've got 268's in there as well, so Top end is awesome.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

PS pump can be undersized,the alternator I am going to leave the same and yes the Water Pump is flat.Does anyone have an extra PS pump and Water pump pulley that they can compare side by side?


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't recall what kind of boost c2's kit supports in terms of fueling but I do know it is higher than 15. I have some friends running c2's fueling kits on their vr6 turbo's and they seem to have no problems running at least 17 lbs of boost.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

but thats the 42 inj seteup.. what about us 30 inj. people?? lol
but im being lazy.. i really need to dyno. im running 11 psi 256 cams.. 30 inj. ill be dynoing pretty soon tho. 


_Modified by dcvento at 8:14 AM 10-26-2005_


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (dcvento)*

Time to upgrade


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Time to upgrade









I've been thinking about it!!!!


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Time to upgrade









i know i know.. just imed chris @ c2. got a quote for a chip swap and inj..lol. also for a shortrunner. 
my plans are to run a stock 18t intercooler with new endtanks.. short runner and keep it all in the bay.







42 inj and 15 psi or so


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_And you can bet your bottom dollar that this kit from VF will only work with VF kits and should cost no more than ??.?? Over a grand under two grand. Oh but wait I bet you have to upgrade to the other stages first. Bring the total cost of the claimed 400hp into what the 7grand range? Stage 3 is 6000.00 dollars 

_Modified by Scooter98144 at 2:30 AM 10-26-2005_

I guess you should have bought a VF kit then. Eh


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

What he's saying is that VF has been known to only cater to those who already own their kits. So their cogged solution does absolutley nothing for the rest of us.
Back on topic, what do we have left to do? Wiz - do you have all the measurements you need?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_What he's saying is that VF has been known to only cater to those who already own their kits. So their cogged solution does absolutley nothing for the rest of us.
Back on topic, what do we have left to do? Wiz - do you have all the measurements you need?

not necessarily...if Nik (VF) is willing to sell the kits seperately, there would be no reason you couldn't run them....I can talk with Nik and get his feedback on this....I'll post up when I find out....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Wiz - do you have all the measurements you need?

Some what,waiting on a VR6 Crank pulley & PS Pulley to arrive for measurements.Of course JETSETT could speed up the process by offering his assisstance since he lives 5 mins away.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Some what,waiting on a VR6 Crank pulley & PS Pulley to arrive for measurements.Of course JETSETT could speed up the process by offering his assisstance since he lives 5 mins away.


good job Patrick...make em wait!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_good job Patrick...make em wait!!!!









...More than one way to skin a cat.Keep the VF products http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Some what,waiting on a VR6 Crank pulley & PS Pulley to arrive for measurements.Of course JETSETT could speed up the process by offering his assisstance since he lives 5 mins away.

Now why would I do a silly thing like that? I retail VF products and I am very good friends with Nik. It would not be very professional, not to mention moral to either give away trade secrets or help the competition. Just because a bunch of people decided to either (a)not shell out the money for the VF kit in the first place (b) think they know better or want to do things themselves the hard way or (c) chose to go with the competition does not mean that VF has a responsibility to the blown VW community to fix other peoples problems or supply individual parts. 
VF has spent thousands of hours and dollars in R&D on their products and has a fair price structure based on recovering that cost. 


_Modified by JETTSET at 11:28 PM 10-26-2005_


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
Now why would I do a silly thing like that? I retail VF products and I am very good friends with Nik. It would not be very professional, not to mention moral to either give away trade secrets or help the competition. Just because a bunch of people decided to either (a)not shell out the money for the VF kit in the first place (b) think they know better or want to do things themselves the hard way or (c) chose to go with the competition does not mean that VF has a responsibility to the blown VW community to fix other peoples problems or supply individual parts. 
VF has spent thousands of hours and dollars in R&D on their products and has a fair price structure based on recovering that cost. 

_Modified by JETTSET at 11:28 PM 10-26-2005_

Well if you look at the people with the VF Kit alot of them have c2 stuff on there kit. So y go vf in the first place. Go with the c2 first Maby VF needs to spent more time and money in there kits. It takes people like wirard to make things better. So if what you are saying if vf would be doing this it would be ok right?







It is the little peole that make a differance also man if you are not interested in this get out of the post or better yet dont reply at all. Did you ever here if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all. Have a nice Day


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (spooln6)*

JETTSET... DONT COME IN HERE AND START SOME MORE VF C2/ OTHER SC PEOPLE ISH. WE KNOW U LOVE YOUR VF KIT. THIS DOESNT APPLY TO YOU .. SO PLEASE GO AWAY NOW. THANKS FOR PLAYING.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dcvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Now why would I do a silly thing like that? I retail VF products and I am very good friends with Nik. It would not be very professional, not to mention moral to either give away trade secrets or help the competition.

Not trying to step on anyone's toes here guy.I was directed to this thread because I have VWMS Charger Pulley's for a G60.It just so happens that the 2 of those pulley's are the same ones used on a VR6 engine.If VF has a kit allready then thats good to know.I would prefer to measure the SC pulley myself rather than relying on second hand information since that will be the only pulley I dont have in my possession.All I have done is made a bunch of drawings....I can easily hand them over to Nik or [email protected] or whoever....If you have an extra SC pulley that you can drop off for me that would be great,if not I guess you can promote VF products elsewhere as this bickering is not providing a solution for these VF/C2 users.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

If push comes to shove I'll buy a new pulley from Chris and have it shipped to you . I will be at SEMA all next week , but I'll be home Friday(4th) eve.
Shoot me an email mikebob(at)charter(dot)net


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_If push comes to shove I'll buy a new pulley from Chris and have it shipped to you .

pgoutsos is going to ship a pulley to [email protected] has also offered some assistance so we will see what happens.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i am getting an new 2.5 from chris this thursday along with apr head studs and 9.0 1 head gasket let me know if you want it




_Modified by spooln6 at 12:42 PM 10-30-2005_


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (spooln6)*

Spooln, if you'd like to ship the s/c pulley to wiz, that would be great. Would save me from having to take mine off the charger. As for the rest of the engine pullies, I'll ship those to you this week wiz. This weekend was nuts so I didn't have time to go get them. Shoot me your address when you get the chance.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Spooln, if you'd like to ship the s/c pulley to wiz, that would be great. Would save me from having to take mine off the charger. As for the rest of the engine pullies, I'll ship those to you this week wiz. This weekend was nuts so I didn't have time to go get them. Shoot me your address when you get the chance.

I will have the pully in e weeks from chris (c2)


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Ok who else is down for a 2.5" Pulley?Anyone object?


Put me on the list as well, i am verry interested.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

add me as well. 
p.s. 2.5" pulley all the way... The whole point of this is to get max boost with no slip, right?

And it seems the c2 #42 chip runs a little rich with s/c. maybe hitting 17-20 psi would be perfect....


_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 10:38 PM 11-2-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *In so Far* »_
pgoutsos
Scooter98144
mikebobelak
dcvento
2dub2euro
Aventura247
spooln6
KIEZERJOSE
windsor96vr6

Just to clarify.I am going to have 1 set made first.Which of you guys have a dyno reading of your *current* set up.I want to do a before and after as well as feedback from the user.The S/C pulley's will be about 2.5" in diameter.


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I want a set of these pulleys........


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: (Luckyzeee)*

make a set in 2.74 please!!!!!


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (mode12)*

sign me up for a 2.5" pulley as well...by the time this comes about i will be ready to upgrade to 42# fueling and a 2.5" cogged would be dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoTRNJ (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*

i've thought about this idea for a while now....what about this...if clearance isnt a issue in the engine bay run a cog pulley off the existing crank pulley...make that pulley interchangable.... then CNC a bracker for a tension adjustment...your gonna need some sort of tensioner for this 2 work properly...i myself am still thinking about producing my own set...maybe somthing with a procharger??keep this thread going please the lack of a cog belt system for our car's has leaned me away from a SC kit


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoTRNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoTRNJ* »_what about this...if clearance isnt a issue in the engine bay run a cog pulley off the existing crank pulley

The problem with an "independant" SC belt is that your going to still have to make 2 pullies leaving the stock pullies untouched.Redesigning the stock pullies into a cogged format will allow them to be made from a lighter material (T6061) and allow you to run a teethed belt.
Why hit 1 Bird with 2 stones when I can hit 2 with 1...
What system is this?C2 or an old VF?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

That is an old VF kit from back in the day. But with a cogged pulley set up.
I still say keep it simple. Make the pulleys and if there is 4 to buy so be it..


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The problem with an "independant" SC belt is that your going to still have to make 2 pullies leaving the stock pullies untouched.Redesigning the stock pullies into a cogged format will allow them to be made from a lighter material (T6061) and allow you to run a teethed belt.
Why hit 1 Bird with 2 stones when I can hit 2 with 1...
What system is this?C2 or an old VF?


This looks like a Z engineering kit


----------



## CorradoTRNJ (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Luckyzeee)*

i think that is a old z kit...wizz think your missing my point.....i understand that making all the pullies cogged is the ideal way....but i'm saying simple easy way for somone 2 make this work is 2 bolt a cog pulley right 2 the existing crank pulley...this way u could change our the pulley without cnc'n a new cogged pulley everytime...we're gonna hit high boost lvl's with a cogg i think more or less get a car running on it then work on making it a clean install..just my input keep this going pls

_Modified by CorradoTRNJ at 7:27 AM 11-5-2005_


_Modified by CorradoTRNJ at 7:28 AM 11-5-2005_


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoTRNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoTRNJ* »_but i'm saying simple easy way for somone 2 make this work is 2 bolt a cog pulley right 2 the existing crank pulley...this way u could change our the pulley without cnc'n a new cogged pulley everytime...we're gonna hit high boost lvl's with a cogg i think more or less get a car running on it then work on making it a clean install..just my input keep this going pls



Problem is there's no clearance for that...


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoTRNJ)*

Yep no clearance AND you would need to make new brackets as well. You would be pushing the charger even closer to the fender.
Need to keep talking about what if we did it this way or that way. We just need that first set of 4 pulleys.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Make the pulleys and if there is 4 to buy so be it..









Thats all I needed to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .I am hoping these pullies dont cost more than $500US because thats all I got to spare right now







.Just waiting for the pulley's to get shipped and then production starts.Who wants to try them first?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Was at a friends house tonight, and his cousin showed up, apparently him and his dad own a machine shop. He said "get me the drawings and I'll crank out a set for you, or at least look at the drawings and give you a quote". Maybe a possible hook up on getting it done cheap!!!


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nope , drove mine to work today. Spun the tires in [email protected] ~80mph. Cold air is nice.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

Mine should be back from the mechanic by next Friday. So I am at least a month from being able to do much with new pulleys. As I want to get the ATP manifold mounted and working. I am also at the end of the road as for as my current chip and 32lb injectors go. Unless I can get the walbro pump running and use a EIP fpr with the manifold to keep the fueling were it needs to be.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

Cogged Belt anyone?


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*

how can i be in this purchase?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Pulley*

Keep up the great work guys. 

I would be down for a set of coged pulleys, if I could get the SC pulley in 2.75" trim. Or even of you could sell a base kit, with the 3 cogged pulleys, then your choice of which ever sized SC pulley.
It's more important to get things off the ground first though. The 4 light weight pulleys is the logical answer for loosing rotational weight, maximum boost per pulley size and fitting it all into our application. K.I.S.S. baby, even if it's extra expense, the upgrade alone makes it justifyable. A seperate belt and bracket system would add weight, rotational mass, and overall weight to the engine and most likely would need to trim on the chassis. (Something I don't wish to do.) 
Depending on the price point, I might just want the 2.5" setup, just to help get things moving. (Sometime in the future, I might run it, but I might just be happy with 12PSI..)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pulley (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_*The 4 light weight pulleys is the logical answer for loosing rotational weight, maximum boost per pulley size and fitting it all into our application*. K.I.S.S. baby, even if it's extra expense, the upgrade alone makes it justifyable. A seperate belt and bracket system would add weight, rotational mass, and overall weight to the engine and most likely would need to trim on the chassis. (Something I don't wish to do.)

Thats what I was trying to explain to Jettsett.Of course the following allready understand this:

_Quote, originally posted by *Bandmembers* »_
pgoutsos
Scooter98144
mikebobelak
dcvento
2dub2euro
Aventura247
spooln6
KIEZERJOSE
windsor96vr6
Luckyzeee
mode12
DUB_4_LIFE


The more band members we have the more **** we are shown


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Pulley (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats what I was trying to explain to Jettsett.Of course the following allready understand this:


Only 1 T at the end of my name BTW. I am perfectly capable of comprehending what your doing. I wish you the best of luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Pulley (JETTSET)*

is there going to be a group buy going on? i dont need ps or ac pulleys because mine are deleted, is there going to be a belt option for that?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Pulley (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well I think the plan at the moment is to make only one set. It then needs to be test fitted. As well as just tested in general. We need to see the total boost.
If all goes well it would not be to hard to have a small batch made. Then sold in a group buy type setting. 
With some luck it would be SO COOL to have this done before the VF cogged pulleys ever see a shelf..


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Pulley (Scooter98144)*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Pulley (Scooter98144)*

Couldn't agree more. I just hope everything gets off the ground.
In reality, I think anyone w/ a vortech based charger kit could use the cog setup. Just need the right belt length, dual idler, non dual, ac, non ac, etc. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Well I think the plan at the moment is to make only one set. It then needs to be test fitted. As well as just tested in general. We need to see the total boost.
If all goes well it would not be to hard to have a small batch made. Then sold in a group buy type setting. 
With some luck it would be SO COOL to have this done before the VF cogged pulleys ever see a shelf..


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Pulley (Wizard-of-OD)*

...


_Modified by xanthus at 11:34 AM 11-27-2005_


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Pulley (xanthus)*

There is more than 1 way to skin a cat. I dont have intimate knowledge of how the belt is routed currently, but if it was possible, increasing the angle of wrap and/or the width of the belt will increase the amount of torque the system will handle. Perhaps an additional or relocated idler pulley.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Pulley (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

Nice ideas and yes a combo of those two would help. But that is not what is going to happen. We will soon have a four pulley set that uses a cogged belt. This will let us run a normal belt tension. It will give us ZERO slip. It will remove a ton of tension on the chargers bearings as well. This will in turn make the issue of running such a small pulley on a daily driver a non issue. Then if the demand is there we can do different pulley sizes. With this set up and the right engine mods you should be able to see 310-380 HP.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CannuckCorradoVR6T* »_There is more than 1 way to skin a cat. I dont have intimate knowledge of how the belt is routed currently, but if it was possible, increasing the angle of wrap and/or the width of the belt will increase the amount of torque the system will handle. Perhaps an additional or relocated idler pulley.


----------



## CorradoTRNJ (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Pulley (Scooter98144)*

alright i have the resources 2 get these pullies made...i will throw down the money 2 get the first set made...the only problem is this...i dont own a supercharged VR...never wanted 2 get into the hassle of belt slip.... now the first set are gonna run me a couple grand 2 be made...i need somone in NJ who'd be willing 2 work with me on this....so basically who in NJ wants 2 donate there car for the cause??? PLEASE PM me if interested we'll chat about this.... 


_Modified by CorradoTRNJ at 3:08 PM 11-15-2005_


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Pulley (CorradoTRNJ)*

I could draw the system up on Solidworks and have it priced if someone could supply me with dimensions and pulley sizes.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pulley (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoTRNJ* »_alright i have the resources 2 get these pullies made...i will throw down the money 2 get the first set made...the only problem is this...i dont own a supercharged VR...never wanted 2 get into the hassle of belt slip.... now the first set are gonna run me a couple grand 2 be made...i need somone in NJ who'd be willing 2 work with me on this....so basically who in NJ wants 2 donate there car for the cause??? PLEASE PM me if interested we'll chat about this.... 

Now that I finish designing the gears everyone is jumping to offer there services?What happened to Page 1?








Pulley's from Scooter98144 are on there way over.Should have something before the months end.

_Quote, originally posted by *CannuckCorradoVR6T* »_I could draw the system up on Solidworks and have it priced if someone could supply me with dimensions and pulley sizes. 

Allready drawn up.Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Pulley (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thats good to know, i am going to dyno my car this month so if you want to do a before and after im down.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

maybe i might hold onto my charger and see what you guys come up with,... good luck with the cog set up... i hope to see success ... so i can buy a set... keep up the good work


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (High Body slc)*

Got my car back at last and I can tell that I need BOOST after dropping the compression to 9-1. The cams are there and I can feel them for sure.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

im a new vr c2 person 15 lb setup...36# injectors....and ill buy these for sure...put me down for a set....also ill keep track an dif theres anything i can do IM me...BTW ive been told there is a company online that will make pieces with autocad drawings for a nominal fee....i could get the website after thanksgiving if we should consider it...im not sure where this is in the process and im not trying to step on anyones toes so let me know if or how i can help...sweet ideas though so far.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_...BTW ive been told there is a company online that will make pieces with autocad drawings for a nominal fee....

e-machine shop.com.Really nice website if your doing a production run of 100.








1 Pulley @ $ 200 a piece
2 Pulley's @ $100 a piece
100 Pulley's @ $10 a piece.
Its the same for almost every machine shop except with e-machine shop *YOU* design the gear you want.If something goes wrong you have to bite the bullet,not them.Ill stick with my shop for now where I can control things.
Who wants early Christmas Gifts?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

is that 100 for all of them


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm interested...I waqs going to switch to turbo, but this seems like it could be promising if the proce is reasonable. Any guesstimates on the price at this point in time? Also, if the accessory polleys are already in need of replacement, and the crank pulley can be made to overdrive (for more boost) will any of this stuff get factored in? or are we just trying to keep it simple at this point by mimicing the sizes of the factory pulleys (except for the charger)?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_is that 100 for all of them

That was an e.g. Scenario exaggerated.
Still waiting on the SC Pulley from Scooter.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I can send you mine.... IM me an address http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 2:00 AM 11-30-2005_


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
I guess you should have bought a VF kit then. Eh









What are you doing here Topgun? Did Nik put you up to this? Your iron rule won't work with these guys because they are smarter then you think you are. Ya punk!


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Feanor)*

I got the pulley shipped at last sent the Wiz a tracking number. I am still worried that a 2.5" pulley that can not slip will make more boost than I want @ 6900rpm. I see 14+ with a 2.87 at sea level. But I am willing to see how it runs and what boost it makes. If it is to much a bigger pulley would not be hard to make.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

* I am still worried that a 2.5" pulley that can not slip will make more boost than I want @ 6900rpm. I see 14+ with a 2.87 at sea level.* 
Too much boost? Isn't the point of this so we can get max boost? Wouldn't it be nice to see 14 psi a little earlier?
So I guess you no longer need my pulley Wiz?
Oh, and Scooter, Did you send him a 2.5?
Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by windsor96vr6 at 6:40 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

Actually no belt slip is the point. Max boost is just a plus.
I still would rather kickit w/ the 9PSI cog pulley over the 15+ because my engine is not setup to run that high yet. It's hard to determine the market for that "all out" 2.5" pulley alot of folks are running a basic SC (stage 1/2) setup.. I'm in for a set only because I will -adventually- run higher boost at some point, and I want to see the project get off the ground.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (xanthus)*

I would lean to a 2.65" Pulley as it would give a max boost af around 16psi. Now that I am at 9-1 compression with a nice IC I am not sure what I want for boost. But I know if I go-to a 2.5" I will need better software and a upgrade in fueling.
On upside to a cogged pulley is the decrease in wear for the bearings as we will be spinning them a lot faster all the time and this will shorten there life span. So less tension is a plus.
I may be wrong but you should also gain HP from the drop in belt tension as this also requires HP. Yank the throttle hard and I can see the belt stretch and yank.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

_Actually no belt slip is the point. Max boost is just a plus_ 
what I meant was preventing belt slip... Which usually starts to happen when you get over say 12 psi. so it is hard to see max boost without slipping

_I still would rather kickit w/ the 9PSI cog pulley over the 15+ because my engine is not setup to run that high yet. It's hard to determine the market for that "all out" 2.5" pulley alot of folks are running a basic SC (stage 1/2) setup_ 
So your 9psi slips? Do you have the dual idler?
The 15+ psi cars are THE market for this. These are the people wo experience the worst belt slip. Pretty much guaranteed belt slip up here.
And I think the #42 program would support up to 400 hp, so there should be room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

I'm looking for 17-18psi from this....and from what I understand the v1/v2 is good to 20psi. and unthinkable amount on a normal belt/pulley.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
Oh, and Scooter, Did you send him a 2.5?

Yes he did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<------NOOB


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah.... something like this (except on a VR, of course):








It would be most ideal if made for mulitple charger brands, like ProCharger, Vortech, or Rotrex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IIRC, Rotrex is commonly used on supercharged BMW kits. 



_Modified by DHill at 5:59 PM 11-30-2005_


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_ _Actually no belt slip is the point. Max boost is just a plus_ 
what I meant was preventing belt slip... Which usually starts to happen when you get over say 12 psi. so it is hard to see max boost without slipping

_I still would rather kickit w/ the 9PSI cog pulley over the 15+ because my engine is not setup to run that high yet. It's hard to determine the market for that "all out" 2.5" pulley alot of folks are running a basic SC (stage 1/2) setup_ 
So your 9psi slips? Do you have the dual idler?
The 15+ psi cars are THE market for this. These are the people wo experience the worst belt slip. Pretty much guaranteed belt slip up here.
And I think the #42 program would support up to 400 hp, so there should be room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I never said anything about mine slipping, nor do I have a problem with it. I want a 9 cog to reduce belt tension and reduce rotational mass. It's said that these pulleys would only be sold in a kit form from the get go at 15. I'm looking into other avenues to reduce mass, aside from the coged kit.
The general population is SC kit users are running a basic kit. Which is where the market is at. Reguardless of which way you want to want to twist it, far more units would be sold in a 9PSI configuration than in a 15PSI configuration. It takes alot more money to run 15 PSI and it goes well beyond what a simple "bolt on" is. i.e. lowering compression, adding an IC and all the rest of the custom piping that needs to go along with it. This is the reason why most consumers chose a more expensive Supercharger kit over a less expensive Turbo charger kit, for its simplicity. This is not to say the demand for current 15PSI users is not there, nor am I fighting for a 9 PSI kit to be sold. It is what it is, I just want it see it achieve fruitation.
Even if the cogged setup is only sold in a 15PSI I would still get one. I know I will adventually use it, I am currently taking setps to set my engine up for that amount of boost, however I'm not in a rush. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

o.k pal. before the urine starts to flow, you win. I have never posted in these forums b/c people want to freakin argue every little thing. Look at my history, this is the first discussion I have entered. And it is going as expected.
The reason for cogged system is 2 fold.
slip 
tension on bearings.
The biggest problem is BELT SLIP. And belt slip gets worse as your pullies get smaller.
Since you never answered me before, I will ask again. DOES YOUR BELT SLIP AT 9PSI? DO YOU HAVE THE DUAL IDLER?
It seems some people never slip even at 12+ psi.
So in my opinion, making a cogged belt so you can run it on your 9PSI kit is pointless. Your going to spend 400-500 on some pullies to only remedy the belt tension issues?
(which also isn't as much of an issue as at higher boost b/c high psi=tighter belt to reduce slipping)
And you were saying the market has more stage ones.
maybe
but again you would be marketing some pullies to the people who benefit the least from it.
From a MARKETING standpoint you are incorrect.
stage 1 8-9 psi slipping? get a dual idler. it's cheaper than pullies.
stage 2 + 12-18+ psi #42 injectors. in line, spacer, intercooler, PULLIES 
And if this doesn't make sense to you I appologize.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_o.k pal. before the urine starts to flow, you win. I have never posted in these forums b/c people want to freakin argue every little thing. Look at my history, this is the first discussion I have entered. And it is going as expected.
The reason for cogged system is 2 fold.
slip 
tension on bearings.
The biggest problem is BELT SLIP. And belt slip gets worse as your pullies get smaller.
Since you never answered me before, I will ask again. DOES YOUR BELT SLIP AT 9PSI? DO YOU HAVE THE DUAL IDLER?
It seems some people never slip even at 12+ psi.
So in my opinion, making a cogged belt so you can run it on your 9PSI kit is pointless. Your going to spend 400-500 on some pullies to only remedy the belt tension issues?
(which also isn't as much of an issue as at higher boost b/c high psi=tighter belt to reduce slipping)
And you were saying the market has more stage ones.
maybe
but again you would be marketing some pullies to the people who benefit the least from it.
From a MARKETING standpoint you are incorrect.
stage 1 8-9 psi slipping? get a dual idler. it's cheaper than pullies.
stage 2 + 12-18+ psi #42 injectors. in line, spacer, intercooler, PULLIES 
And if this doesn't make sense to you I appologize.

My 9 dosen't slip. I never made a point that other people 8-9 setups are slipping either. 
I wish to reduce rotational mass, if I can get it in an all in one package great. Even better if it is cogged.
VF STage 1 = 6 PSI
VF Stage 2 = 8 PSI
C2 Stage 1 = 9 PSI
General masses are running these basic kits. From a market standpoint, selling to the masses is more logical than selling to the few, even if they do have a higher demand. This is neither here nor there, becuse we don't even know if it will even exsist.
Relax fella, its all good I want to see it made in any form.


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (xanthus)*

One other plus going to a cogged setup would be our superchargers would run quieter, I found out the more tension I put on my supercharger the louder it gets at idle. I have seen several other cars with the same supercharger and you can barely hear them because of how they are mounted, most kits have pressure applied to where the gears actually get pushed together but unfortunately on ours they spread the gears apart just enough to get that whine. I actually like the whine, but for those who want to have a more sleeper like car this would help.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

sorry bro. 
Marketing this to people saying "reduce rotational mass!" will have the Don saying "your fired!"








your right about not knowing if this will exist though. 
And we aren't even adding the vf people into this b/c they got a lot more problems than belt slip...
Obviously this is best for those who are pushing the limits.
But enough pissing. 
Oh BTW did i tell you i went to school for marketing?


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (TnT2theMax)*

And for those of you looking to get more boost by going to a smaller pulley than 2.5", start looking for a supercharger that has a better trim because the v-2 and v-1 are pushed to the max rpm when using a 2.5" pulley.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_sorry bro. 
Marketing this to people saying "reduce rotational mass!" will have the Don saying "your fired!"








your right about not knowing if this will exist though. 
And we aren't even adding the vf people into this b/c they got a lot more problems than belt slip...
Obviously this is best for those who are pushing the limits.
But enough pissing. 
Oh BTW did i tell you i went to school for marketing?









Hey, I agree with you on the 15+ setup, they do benefit the most from cogs. 
My POV and point is based off my goals. I'm not saying "buy cogs because they are lighter" I'm saying, "Buy our kit with these benefits: Lighter, Less Tension, Maximum boost per pulley size and you can upgrade later!" An upgrade path is always more marketable... but you would defiantely know more about that than me. I never studied marketing.
Something even more funny, my charger is sittng in a box not installed.








It's all flash and glam flexing e-muscles.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (xanthus)*

Well like I keep saying the first hurdle is simply having a set folks can buy plain and simple. As for rational mass there is really NO HP to be gained from it. Non zip zero. Well unless two HP out of 300 is what ya want.
Latter if the demand is there for a 3.12" cogged pulley or a 2.87" then they could be made. But frankly there is NO reason to spend the money for a 3.12" cogged pulley set as belt slip is not a problem at that size.
At this point the size and design is set in stone so folks are better off voicing that they want a set and maybe what size they would want most.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*

*Something even more funny, my charger is sittng in a box not installed* 

hahhaha lol Mine too. But the reason mine is sitting is b/c I decided to put it on my new car, mk3 vr6 syncro








And now my gti becomes my daily beater. windsor VR6 w/17" bbs pss9's autotech hollow adjustable sways and strut braces makes for a fun daily beater i might add...
Bring on the 2.5 pulley so I can make my 350+ hp syncro a reality !!! (without having to go turbo that is...)


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Well like I keep saying the first hurdle is simply having a set folks can buy plain and simple. As for rational mass there is really NO HP to be gained from it. Non zip zero. Well unless two HP out of 300 is what ya want.
Latter if the demand is there for a 3.12" cogged pulley or a 2.87" then they could be made. But frankly there is NO reason to spend the money for a 3.12" cogged pulley set as belt slip is not a problem at that size.
At this point the size and design is set in stone so folks are better off voicing that they want a set and maybe what size they would want most.

Reducing rotation mass dosen't add HP, I know this. All rotational asseblies on the drive line have a parsidic draw. Loosing weight off these assemblies lets you put the HP you do make, to the ground.
I know a cogged setup at 3.12" size is pointless based on the idea of belt slippage, you cannot discount the other benefits though. The arguement was wheather or not is was marketable. Which is is, look at all these light weight flywheels, and various other pulley setups. Alot of the folks on the forum go out of there way to list these specific mods when talking about their vehicle.
Anyways enough of that.. I look forward to getting over the first hurdle.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (xanthus)*

I agree. I my self would rather do a 2.65". But that is just me..LOL Fo now I want to see a working set. Then talk a company Like C2 to make it a real product. 
Also from my reading there is a fair/some amount of HP in a VERY tight belt that gets stretched at high RPM. Also as I said before every one will benefit from the decrease in bearing load as RPM goes up..
All I know is that I want to mount a Walbro pump. Get the ATP manifold mounted. Then run 36lb injectors with Jeffness's OBD1 chip and 4" maf.


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

did it ever occur to anybody that arguing over the charger pulley size is only doing you good for current applications?
making a set of cogged pullies may in fact change the diameter needed of the charger pulley to produce a certain amount of boost. 
i.e. 2.67" with absolutely zero slip and less rotational mass may now max out the charger at 20psi.
the only way to find out is by making the pullies to show they work, then, like scooter said, have a company that is interested test and develop different size charger pullies, then market them for different stage kits.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (oddy)*

I agree, with a 2.5" pulley we would be spinging the impeller at 51,000 rpm and making 20psi. This is WAY extreme I am now of a mind set that 2.75 is a better first choice.
Calculating Impeller Speed (Cog Pulley Applications): # of Crank Pulley Teeth x 3.45*** x Engine RPM at Shift = Impeller Speed then devide by # of Cog Supercharger Pulley Teeth 
http://www.vortechsupercharger....html

_Quote, originally posted by *oddy* »_did it ever occur to anybody that arguing over the charger pulley size is only doing you good for current applications?
making a set of cogged pullies may in fact change the diameter needed of the charger pulley to produce a certain amount of boost. 
i.e. 2.67" with absolutely zero slip and less rotational mass may now max out the charger at 20psi.
the only way to find out is by making the pullies to show they work, then, like scooter said, have a company that is interested test and develop different size charger pullies, then market them for different stage kits.




_Modified by Scooter98144 at 12:58 AM 12-2-2005_


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

You guys have a point...
That being said, I'll be the guinea pig for however small you want to make it.








but being able to get 15-18 psi would be nice. Should atleast make it hit 15 psi.
Fresh 3.0 with autotec valvetrain components in my soon to be stateside vr6 syncro. It's gonna need 15 psi to be fun


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Almost there! (Wizard-of-OD)*

so sweet...im glad this is getting worked on because i would have never gotten around to messing with this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif progress


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Reducing rotation mass *free's up* HP, I know this. 

fixed....








I only wanted the stock pulley's to be 100% sure on the offset.Now the reason I was staying with the 2.5" diameter for the SC pulley was due to the fact that somewhere on page 2 it was agreed that most of you guys had the fueling kits to support the 2.5" pulley.It wont exactly be 2.5" as I can change the radius of the pulley by adding or subtracting 1 tooth from the circumference.
As it is right now the 2.5" SC Pulley has a radius of 36.92mm & the Crank Pulley has a radius of 60.79mm.So the rotating ratio is 1:1.6466 .
After the prototype kit is made (2.5") ,scooter will report on the problems (if any) and whatever else he feels like adding.Its all about moving the Industry forward not sitting on your asses and wishing you had x y z...








Something to get your panties wet.Just drawings for now until production starts sometime over the weekend


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

Question, what are we planning on doing with the tensioner? I'm assuming the c2 tensioner will no longer be used? Or are we just going to make some cogged pullies for the tensioner as well for now.
By the way, thanks for stepping up to keep this going. Sorry I wasn't able to get the pullies you needed.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

That is a good question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JSPORT-SCR32 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wow ive been keeping track of this post and it looks like its going somewhere. ive got the r32 vf stage 2 kit. waiting to see how this copes out. would like to get some more boost from my kit, however any smaller on my pulley and it indefinatly slips. 
good luck


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Question, what are we planning on doing with the tensioner?

I thought the VF kit tensioned from the outside of the belt(flat surface),not the inside (toothed surface).


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thats right. So I guess there's no issue then. My mistake.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

If a person has the AMS idler pulley bracket or the C2 dual idler bracket. Both of these idler pulleys rest on the flat side of the pulley so you should be able to use them just as you did before.
But now you will not need to tighten the living day lights out of the belt.
By the time these are done I should or will have the OBD1 36lb Jeffness software running so the fueling I need should be there as well.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_If a person has the AMS idler pulley bracket or the C2 dual idler bracket. Both of these idler pulleys rest on the flat side of the pulley so you should be able to use them just as you did before.
But now you will not need to tighten the living day lights out of the belt.
By the time these are done I should or will have the OBD1 36lb Jeffness software running so the fueling I need should be there as well.

you will ove your chip man jeff is good


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_I agree, with a 2.5" pulley we would be spinging the impeller at 51,000 rpm and making 20psi. 
_Modified by Scooter98144 at 12:58 AM 12-2-2005_


What makes you think that IF the blower is spinning ~51k rpm
that will get 20psi boost?
This will likely NOT be the case.

-Jeff


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Stock pulley DIA is 5.43"? C2 2.5" pulley and a shift point of 6800 rpm makes for a impeller speed of 50,955 rpm. This is per 
http://www.vortechsupercharger....html That is were I got my 20psi statement. I know that is in a perfect world sort of setting. I have simply been worried about to much boost. But not after tonight.
Per this page max impeller speed is 50,000 rpm max efficiency is listed @ 45,000 rpm. Performance @ Absolute Speed (Max PSIG*) is listed as 20psi.
http://www.vortechsupercharger....html

Calculating Impeller Speed (Serpentine Pulley Applications): Crank Pulley Diameter x 3.45*** x Engine RPM at Shift = Impeller Speed divide by Supercharger Pulley Diameter Same formula for cogged but you use number of teeth. 
With all this said I think the current sizes he is having made are just fine. It will under-drive the the accessories some I would think that would be a good thing as well. From the talks the two of us have had I am going to guess that we will see a max psi of 15-16 PSI? Really hard to say. It also will depend on your compression ratio. I lost some boost when I went to a 9-1 compression. But I also have not been able to do a full pull as I am waiting on getting the OBD1 36lb fueling kit up and running.
I would have a better guess on boost if I knew how many teeth both the crank pulley and drive pulley will have.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Sorry to threadjack, but Jeff you never got back to me in regards to the Water/alky injection with 10:1 compression.
Any word on when these pulleys will be done ?
My motor is here and waiting for the syncro to wash ashore sometime soon. NGP told me two weeks or so for about the last 6 weeks so I am guessing it shouldn't be longer than like 2 weeks








and we can kick off the new year with a sweet build up thread on the old vortex


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_Any word on when these pulleys will be done ?

Trying to get them done before the year is out.Its tough when I have loads of work to do and little time to do it in.


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
and we can kick off the new year with a sweet build up thread on the old vortex








...This is actually one project I am certainly looking forward to. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

And like I told you before, If you can give me file types that are compatible with Mechanical Desktop, I can get these made in a snap.
I'll even sign a non disclosure agreement








I just want to see this done like last year, not next


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

IM me with a price, i am thinking of buying a turbo for my car but if the price is right i will get a set and see what happens


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I am still in.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

im still in....


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I can't wait. The syncro is here, picking it up in a few days. This is the key ingredient in my quest for 350 whp









http://www.ecodeparts.com/Merc...assis


----------



## qwika3 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_I can't wait. The syncro is here, picking it up in a few days. This is the key ingredient in my quest for 350 whp









http://www.ecodeparts.com/Merc...assis 

I will be doing the same engine setup with my Rallye, except I have the engine that came out of your highline








. Good luck with your setup and keep us posted on the progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (qwika3)*

I was wondering where that engine went. I have two motors sitting in VA right now. Wanna trade?


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

I'm still in............


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

im still in if the price is good


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (High Body slc)*

As soon as we know the set works and the belts are easy to get. As well as knowing boost amount. Then you can take a little time and hunt for a good deal on machining. I doubt we are talking about a large run.
More like 10-20 sets? Almost need some luck from a member to get some sets made at a low price. Sort of a get the word out and prove it's worth as a market item.


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have the belts been sourced yet?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have the belts been sourced yet?


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_All Pulley's I have drawn have an 8mm pitch.You can get a belt as short as 100mm to as long as 950mm so getting a belt is not an issue.Send me those CAD drawings and Ill see what I can cook up.


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sorry, I started reading from page 3(go figure)








can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_Sorry, I started reading from page 3(go figure)








can't wait to see where this goes









np http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have had many of you im'ing me asking what diameter the first set of SC pulley's will be.
As it stands right now:
*30 Tooth Pulley : 3.01" diameter
27 Tooth pulley : 2.713" diameter (shown below)
26 Tooth Pulley : 2.60" diameter
25 Tooth Pulley : 2.51" diameter*
so multiply your desired diameter by ~ 10 and you should get how many teeth your SC pulley will have.

Hopefully there will be some good news later on today.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

these pullies need "guide ridges" on them to prevent the belt from slipping off. Kinda like in your previous pictures....


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

I am sure the pulleys will meet the specs required for this type of belt. The GT2 belt system is pretty bad ass indeed. Read through this PDF for all the info on the belts and the pulleys. It is a 4 meg file. 
http://www.myedrawings.com/pdf...5.pdf
http://www.gates.com/designfle...hHigh
http://www.gates.com/designfle...nFlex
http://www.gates.com/brochure....d=743

_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_these pulleys need "guide ridges" on them to prevent the belt from slipping off. Kinda like in your previous pictures....



_Modified by Scooter98144 at 5:37 PM 12-30-2005_


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

so anxious about this....im tired of guessing if the belt is slipping...its about eliminating one more possible problem...


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

dang scott you know you crap. This will be a good setup when it is done


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (spooln6)*

bump to keep things handy....


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (hubbell)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

i can't wait for finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*









did someone say cogged?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_
did someone say cogged?

Did someone say slippage?








Notice the serpentine belt still in full effect...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

naw i dont drive her, still trying to get a new serpentine belt


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Did someone say slippage?








Notice the serpentine belt still in full effect...
















funny lol
Add me to the i cant wait list, i finally got my car running strong with no problems besides the belt slipping..


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_ 







funny lol
Add me to the i cant wait list, i finally got my car running strong with no problems besides the belt slipping..

blet slippage


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_blet

....Speaking of Belts.The ~60.5" GT2 Gates Belt from Napa is supposed to arrive tomorrow (shouldve been here 2 weeks ago).The problem I was having was the design of the pitch as Gates does not disclose that information.Once I have the belt,ill make adjustments to the pitch drawing and then get them made.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To the guys who are patient enough to wait.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the guys who want to *NOW* go and get these made after doing zip work.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

This Gates Belt is a replacement for the serpentine belt?


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

yes sir


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*

i need one! and thats not meant to be a dick, i really need one!!










_Modified by ThatGuy at 11:42 AM 1-9-2006_


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

Anxious to see the results of an installed set. If this doesn't work my options are:
1. Go with a smaller pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
2. Remove the charger and go turbo
3. Go back to stock and say f it! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

But this WILL work


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To the guys who are patient enough to wait.









i'm patient, take your time man, i gotta save some $$$ first so i can add a head spacer to lower my compression and get Stage 2 kinectic software to replace my stage 1 stuff before i can get down on this cogged goodness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_i need one! and thats not meant to be a dick, i really need one!!

Your running an old VF system though.Does anyone know if what I have brewing could work back on his set up?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Your running an old VF system though.Does anyone know if what I have brewing could work back on his set up?

are you asking about a VF or ZF kit?????


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Your running an old VF system though.Does anyone know if what I have brewing could work back on his set up?
z-engineering,but you were close enough








i am gunna measure the belt tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_z-engineering,but you were close enough








i am gunna measure the belt tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry about that.Was going based on what Scott told me,guess Scott is a dumbass...
Which belt you going to measure up?
p.s. Anyone with a SC VR6 in the San Mateo (California) Area?If so pm me.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

The serpentine


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
p.s. Anyone with a SC VR6 in the San Mateo (California) Area?If so pm me.

Nate (euroVR6mk3) has a SC VR6 and he is in cali....i don't know what area though.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*

nate is in norcal


----------



## slocalspence (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

i AM IN SAN LUIS WITH A VF SC...dont know if that helps


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm in OC, whatcha need?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

lets get this moving he he


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (kamakazi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamakazi* »_I'm in OC, whatcha need?

Awesome check your pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
NAPA got the belt today and to my surprise it wasnt a Gates belt.It was a Connitech belt Made In Germany








I really hope everyone is getting 60.5" for the belt length because this belt costed me *$153.38CAN* and its non refundable


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ouch. There's gotta be another place to get that belt?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I have connections for a Conti Dealer....PM me and we can discuss.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

60.5 is the right length with the stock pullies. We looking at the same length with the cogged setup? Or is that what we need to determine?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_There's gotta be another place to get that belt?

When the time comes I will focus on sourcing the belt elsewhere.For now I need someone to confirm the 60.5" Belt length.
Everyone abandoning this project?









_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_60.5 is the right length with the stock pullies. We looking at the same length with the cogged setup? Or is that what we need to determine?

Well the Crankshaft Pulley,PS Pulley & Alternator pulley should all be close to the stock pulley's.The only pulley whose diameter is changing is the SC pulley.Whatever the case there is no turning back now...have to try the belt out to see if it will work.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

All the threads I read say 60.5 should fit fine. Especialy with the smaller charger pulley. If for some reason it did not fit I would cover the cost of the belt.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

the z-engineering v2 kit is 64.5 inches on the inside and 66.5 inches on the outside. my dad believes they measure belts on the inside http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who did you get that belt from?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

64.5 is way to long. He got the size right I am sure.. Finding a cheaper belt I am sure will happen. But I would not mind that cost if it lasts as long as I suspect it will. 
I am looknig forward to seeing some machined parts..










_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_the z-engineering v2 kit is 64.5 inches on the inside and 66.5 inches on the outside. my dad believes they measure belts on the inside http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who did you get that belt from?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

It wasn't up for arguement, thats what it is.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

with the cogged pulleys do we have to take off the Dual Idler Pulley setup or can we leave it on?


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

I would assume that we don't since the length of the belt remains the same and it would need to be wrapped around the accessories in the same way as before.........the only thing changing is the type of pulleys being used.......... it would kinda suck if we did have to get rid of the dual idler............ I just got one in the mail yesterday.......


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*

I doubt you will need a dual idler with a cogged belt....


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*

does anyone know the belt size without AC and PS?


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Everyone abandoning this project?








.

no way. This is gonna be awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I agree that you wouldn't need a dual idler for a cogged setup since the only reason that the dual idler is used is to provide better belt wrap around the blower pulley so it won't slip......... with a cogged belt slippage is not part of the equation anymore......... What I'm saying is if you already have one installed I don't see a reason to remove it....... you would still need something to place tension on the belt...


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

Is there enough room to even use the stock tensioner with a s/c?


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Is there enough room to even use the stock tensioner with a s/c?

how do you plan on mounting the charger while using a stock tensioner?
andd there is absolutely no reason to keep the dual idler. It's most likely going to have to be removed anyway because now you will have teeth coming off the inside of the belt. Taking this into consideration and looking at how close the belt sits now where the two idler pullies contact it, it's pretty easy to see.
wizard.. I responded to your pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Is there enough room to even use the stock tensioner with a s/c?

the charge bracket bolts in the bolt wholes for the tensioner


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

So whats the final word, does the Dual Idler stay or does it go back to stock? I just want to know so i can start working on getting a stock one if i need to. i would like to keep the C2 pice if possible, i like how it was made and works but i am not that close to it.. if it has to go it will go lol..
PS: I am in on this buy 100%


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

I plan on using the dual idler. If a person does not want the extra idler pulley then unbolt it. You need to remember it does more than increase belt wrap. Sight down your belt and YANK the throttle hard. Your belt will stretch on the tension side and on the slack side it will jump around.
What we need is a list of people willing to pay the money after we know the pulleys fit. So far we have one person doing all the work and spending his money but not many folks who say YES I have 5 to 6 hundred dollars to pay for the final product.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

i have nothing against it, i just don't want to get caught out there you know.. i have the money ready, i am just waiting to see if they work. if he ever wants to get a deposit going to make sure we are all IN i am down..


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

Since I was the one bitching about the belt slip in the first place, and if these pullies work as well as we think they will, I'm in.


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_What we need is a list of people willing to pay the money after we know the pulleys fit. So far we have one person doing all the work and spending his money but not many folks who say YES I have 5 to 6 hundred dollars to pay for the final product.

You can put me on that list...........


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

i'm still in, been working on the syncro like mad. have not been on the boards in a minute.


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

I am interested.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TnT2theMax)*

Ok when we first started this project everyone said they wanted to go with a 1" wide belt.The stock SC pulley setup from VF/C2 comes with a 0.75" belt.Now that I have to belt a fellow MK2'er raised a question that is alarming.
A 1" wide belt may hit the frame rails.Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

A 7 rib belt is nearly 1" wide. The stock crank pulley is 1" wide and there is .25"..? between the crank pulley and the frame. hard to say unless I go out in the rain and measure.. 
I do not recall if C2 uses a 7 rib belt or if they supply a 6rib belt.
the spare gator back 6 rib I have is exactly 13/16" wide. So I would see no reason that the 1" belt would not work.
The belt should be no wider than the flat area of the machined AC pulley. That is the one pulley that has a flat area and a guide grove on each side. The belt needs to fit that.


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

Also it would be nice for a lip on the inside of the pulley to mount magnets for those of use who are using sds.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

c2 uses a 6 rib belt
im still very much interested in purchasing... i have money in hand


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_A 7 rib belt is nearly 1" wide. The stock crank pulley is 1" wide and there is .25"..? between the crank pulley and the frame. hard to say unless I go out in the rain and measure.. 
I do not recall if C2 uses a 7 rib belt or if they supply a 6rib belt.
the spare gator back 6 rib I have is exactly 13/16" wide. So I would see no reason that the 1" belt would not work.
The belt should be no wider than the flat area of the machined AC pulley. That is the one pulley that has a flat area and a guide grove on each side. The belt needs to fit that. 

yes the 6 rib is what chris sent me i looked for a 7 rib and could not find any that would fit along with alot of other people. What belt are you running scott? you are pushing 14 psi I have not had any probs with mine yet but like i said only at 11 psi i am at i hope to be close to you scott by april http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (spooln6)*

Gatorback makes an 8 rib belt that is 60.5 inches long. I have actually run them ever since I got my charger. I just cut 1 of the ribs off (very easy to do)
Link to the 8 rib belt
http://store.summitracing.com/...00436


_Modified by Luckyzeee at 6:19 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (spooln6)*

I use a gator back 6 rib belt. I forget the exact length. 61 or 60.5 something like that. I used to buy 8 rib belts and cut a rib off. But I had to many problems with the belt coming apart after cutting it down. It would fray and bad things would happen.
I doubt I still see 14psi any more as I am at 9-1 compression and I see less boost now. But with the IC working well and the 9-1 compression along with Jeff's OBD1 36 software & in-line fuel pump I am hopeful that with these pulleys I would see some nice numbers. Numbers that are consistent month to month day to day. I-E no belt slip. Also less wear on the bearings. Also a power gains from less belt tension.
Honestly I am at the point were making super BIG HP is not the end goal. What I want is SMOOTH and BIG power. say 330-350 hp would be perfect. But I do not want so much that I start killing other parts.
I also still have a billet fuel rail and ATP log manifold to get mounted up. I hear that a log manifold is VERY good in forced induction cars. It will be interesting to see how all this works together.


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_I also still have a billet fuel rail and ATP log manifold to get mounted up. I hear that a log manifold is VERY good in forced induction cars. It will be interesting to see how all this works together. 

Hey Scooter................ What do you mean by a log manifold? I checked ATP's site looking for what your talking about but don't see anything............


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*

HEhe They only made them for a short while. I was lucky and found one from here used for a song. It is all polished and shiny. Your best bet now is to get a C2 unit. Same sort of design. I like the easy that I can remove the ATP manifold though..


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

Hey.......... this is a little off topic but I just put on C2's dual Idler and the belt C2 shipped me won't fit over both pullies on the idler..........I was only able to get it over one of the idler pullies. Is this normal or did this guy send me the wrong belt.......... I read another thread posted by some guy who had the same problem and just drove it for a while and let the belt stretch and he was then able to get it onto the other pulley. That just seems like a pain in the ass to do everytime I need to change the belt.......


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Anyone know if his ac works? 

I'm going crazy trying to finda shop to shave my AC pulley.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TnT2theMax* »_Also it would be nice for a lip on the inside of the pulley to mount magnets for those of use who are using sds.

The crankshaft pulley may have a lip on it if its economical.If not your going to have to do some drilling and tapping.
Alternator Done.Finally got the teeth measurements correct to within 0.25mm.Before they were off by 0.5mm (yes small but I am a perfectionist).

Crankshaft Pulley Done:

With 52 teeth on the crankshaft & 27 teeth on the SC Pulley,the Ratio of rotation between the crank & Supercharger is
*1 : 1.926* 
What do you guys think?

Some eye candy courtesy of oddy:
The SC & Crankshaft Pulley were supposed to be made today but there was a hold up...Wont have nothing until Monday...so much for getting these done by the new years.


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

This is nice to see this thing actually coming along.
What are these pullies being made out of?
Does the stock pulley for the water pump support the thickness of the belt and same for the a/c pulley or what are the plans for that? I don't have a/c or ps so just curious for those that do.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (xanthus)*

2nd gear my belt slipsa bit, feels good


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

What is the status of this project now? I just tuned in today and I followed all the message traffic for the past few months. i'm currently in a transitional phase where I'm going to do some upgrades. I haven't committed to any setup yet (beyond getting 36lb injectors). I'm very interested in these pullies you guys are developing.
Only problem is -- I've got a MKIV... I'm sure the pullies won't be a problem, but the belt length will probably be affected the worst, I guess. All you C2 guys







You're forgetting about the mk4 people out there with vf-engineering stuff. Has anyone put forth any effort to get our interests considered?


_Modified by majic at 1:33 PM 1-18-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *TnT2theMax* »_What are these pullies being made out of?.

everyone favourite material T6061 (Aluminum)

_Quote, originally posted by *TnT2theMax* »_
Does the stock pulley for the water pump support the thickness of the belt and same for the a/c pulley or what are the plans for that? I don't have a/c or ps so just curious for those that do.

Well if your anal about a belt hanging over your water pump pulley by 0.25" =~ 6mm then you can just order a belt with a 0.75" width

_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_What is the status of this project now? I just tuned in today and I followed all the message traffic for the past few months. i'm currently in a transitional phase where I'm going to do some upgrades. I haven't committed to any setup yet (beyond getting 36lb injectors). I'm very interested in these pullies you guys are developing.
Only problem is -- I've got a MKIV... I'm sure the pullies won't be a problem, but the belt length will probably be affected the worst, I guess. All you C2 guys







You're forgetting about the mk4 people out there with vf-engineering stuff. Has anyone put forth any effort to get our interests considered?


As stated above the belts are available from as low as 130 teeth to as much as 900+ teeth.There is a belt for you 
As for the Pulley's they are being made.They should have been made since 2 weeks ago but work @ the shop is really being backed up due to the weather.Parts not getting in on time prolonging the process


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Oh hey -- you're on motorgeek. I think I've seen some of your posts up there. How did you get so involved in cogged pullies for superchargers if you've got an 80tq? Is this something that you just got curious in, and it'll end up on the 034efi site store? I'm only curious. This kind of thing is rather exciting. Do you expect that more charger pullies with fewer teeth will be developed? I'm not bad at cad -- it'll take me a bit of time to get back up to speed.. but this seems like something that I would like trying my hand at


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (majic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_How did you get so involved in cogged pullies for superchargers if you've got an 80tq?

I have an original VWMS Cogged Gear set for a G60 8V.2 of the pulley's are the same as a VR6 and I had designed them to have an 8mm pitch.I posted them here and everything spiraled out of control.Pretty happy to help the guys out,met alot of friends and learnt alot about the VF superchargers.

_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_and it'll end up on the 034efi site store? I'm only curious.

Curiosity killed the cat








Yes they will end up on the 034 e-store.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

I must have killed the cat then








I've got a mk4 vf kit that is more-or-less entirely disassembled now... if there's anything I can contrube PM me or post it here. I'm poised to see people throw new info up here on the board. Is there any way I can get myself into the initial buy? I'll be able to give some feedback relatively quick... I was *so* close to buying a 2.5" pulley and figuring out the slip issues later, but now with this I'm going to hold on to my cash a little longer. It seems that the v-9 doesn't follow the same boost profile that the v1/v2 does... but I'll be able to give you a good perspective from my side of the house. 
I let the cat out of the bag on a very popular vf-engineering forum, so I expect that there will be much more activity forthcoming here (probably with people wanting to buy if I had to guess).
Other efforts that I'm spearheading are a DIY custom built intercooler. I'm going to try to document it all with dimensions and parts needed. I know it's something that people in my community have wanted for a long time, so hopefully I can pull it off. 
Something to keep in mind, guys... if the charger pulley doesn't work out, there are other cogged charger options out there. The BIGGEST deal is the crank pulley being cogged, and the alternator being cogged... look here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
There are some 26 toogh pullies that are 8mm pitch and 30mm wide. I'm going with the figure of a belt being 1" wide, which would be ~26mm... so even though the charger pulley would be too wide, would that end up being a big issue? These are all just some thoughts.


_Modified by majic at 6:15 PM 1-18-2006_


----------



## ttvr6t (Jan 6, 2006)

c2 dual idler setup only way to go


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (ttvr6t)*

Does not cure belt slip at all. Not enough any way..

_Quote, originally posted by *ttvr6t* »_c2 dual idler setup only way to go


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_
Something to keep in mind, guys... if the charger pulley doesn't work out, there are other cogged charger options out there. The BIGGEST deal is the crank pulley being cogged, and the alternator being cogged... look here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

Those pulley's may not work due to the offset as well as the securing belt ring around them.If you want to buy them and experiment be my guest.

_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Does not cure belt slip at all. Not enough any way..

Scott leave the newb...He just wanted to say something to look important.Bet he didnt even read the content of the thread.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

I didn't really think about the offset. That is true. If the offset was small enough, one could buy spacers. But that's just a hack fix, and obviously not as complete as something that is designed for our setup.
Can you add me to the list of people that have cash in hand waiting to buy?


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (majic)*

can the air conditioning pulley be removed and replaced witha cogged belt too? i have a 2.0 and i dont want to get rid of AC.
also if anyone can help me out, my superchaged 2.0(neuspeed) is destroying belts left and right and i doubt its from horsepower. if anyone can help me out that would be great.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

In the case of the vr6 the ac pulley is against the flat side of the belt. I'm not sure if it's the same on the 2.slow, er... 2.0. About the belt shredding, check alignment. If not, ensure that you're not over-tensioning the belt.
dragonfly_x was having a lot of problems with this, but on a vf-engineering vr6 kit.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (megafreakindeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_
Can you add me to the list of people that have cash in hand waiting to buy?









Sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..you know what they say about money talks.

_Quote, originally posted by *megafreakindeth* »_can the air conditioning pulley be removed and replaced witha cogged belt too? i have a 2.0 and i dont want to get rid of AC.

The Belt whether cogged or serpentine runs on the outside of the AC Compressor Pulley so no need to cog it,simply remove the ac pulley and have it flattened down to a smooth surface.

_Quote, originally posted by *megafreakindeth* »_
also if anyone can help me out, my superchaged 2.0(neuspeed) is destroying belts left and right and i doubt its from horsepower. if anyone can help me out that would be great.

I have had requests for the Neuspeed SC & BBM Lysohlm.I will deal with those after the VR6 guys since these guys asked first.The good thing about VW is that most of the pulley's interchange so I will only need to design the 2.0 Supercharger pulley (G60,Lysholm & Eaton/Neuspeed).


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

check this out men 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
let me know what you guys think


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Hah, I posted about this earlier. OD brought up the good point that these pullies might not have the appropriate offset (they may sit too close or too far away from the charger). These are 30mm wide, and our belt is only 24.6mm (1 inch). But it might be something good to experiment with.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (majic)*

You still have 3 other pulleys you need.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_Hah, I posted about this earlier. OD brought up the good point that these pullies might not have the appropriate offset (they may sit too close or too far away from the charger). These are 30mm wide, and our belt is only 24.6mm (1 inch). But it might be something good to experiment with.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_You still have 3 other pulleys you need.. 


Well -- the idea is if we could all have the alternator pulley and the crank pulley (something that isn't on the market yet), and then if we could find an off-the-shelf solution for the charger pulley, then it would reduce the overall cost of a cogged conversion package.


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (majic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_
Well -- the idea is if we could all have the alternator pulley and the crank pulley (something that isn't on the market yet), and then if we could find an off-the-shelf solution for the charger pulley, then it would reduce the overall cost of a cogged conversion package.

so basically you're gonna take the cheap way out and hope for the best on the pullies matching each other? rather than getting a set engineered together?


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (oddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oddy* »_
so basically you're gonna take the cheap way out and hope for the best on the pullies matching each other? rather than getting a set engineered together?

I'm waiting to buy all three pullies, personally. But that might not suit everyone. In later stages of development that might be a more viable and marketable approach to drive unit cost down.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (majic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_that might be a more viable and marketable approach to drive unit cost down.

marketable approach?Guy I have 15 people im'ing me everyday telling me they will pay whatever the pulley's cost.Marketing these pulley's as well as getting them made cheaper are the last things on my mind.
The VR6 in the picture below will get the cogged pulley treatment and it was just sent out for dyno testing.When the pulley's go on (sometime this week) I will post up the new dyno (with a comparison to the old one) and let the user post his thoughts on the gears.








After the loose ends will be tied up then its off to production.


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The VR6 in the picture below will get the cogged pulley treatment and it was just sent out for dyno testing.When the pulley's go on (sometime this week) I will post up the new dyno (with a comparison to the old one) and let the user post his thoughts on the gears.
After the loose ends will be tied up then its off to production.

sweet. i like seeing the "sometime this week" can't wait to see dyno sheets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
(sometime this week) 


*NICE!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant wait....


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
marketable approach?Guy I have 15 people im'ing me everyday telling me they will pay whatever the pulley's cost.

That's what I'm afraid of, because I know that I'm going to pay whatever it costs to get these.
Ever mindful of the manufacturer's desire to push more units and drive profits higher (making production easier), the savings can be passed on to the end user. But who knows what the production run will be. Any estimates on how many people are in line to buy? 


_Modified by majic at 8:57 PM 1-22-2006_


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (majic)*

if they show improvement; (which they will), everyone with a high boost s/c setup


----------



## vr6engine (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (pgoutsos)*

Here is my solution :








A double sided 8mm HTD 25mm wide belt and custom made pulleys, including AC. The engine is not running yet, but it should solve the slipping problem ! Alighement is the main difficulty with HTD and I used flanges on crank and supercharger pulleys. Total cost for me was around 1000$ from HPC in UK (3 or 4 years ago) for 8 pulleys (AC is in Ss steel, others in anodised aluminium, balanced). 
If this set up fail, I'll go with a turbo kit


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (vr6engine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_That's what I'm afraid of, because I know that I'm going to pay whatever it costs to get these.

Well what are you worried about?I am sure it has not costed you a cent yet so dont worry about pricing until I get everything organised.

_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_
Any estimates on how many people are in line to buy?

I stopped counting after 15.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bandmembers* »_
pgoutsos
Scooter98144
mikebobelak
dcvento
2dub2euro
Aventura247
spooln6
KIEZERJOSE
windsor96vr6
Luckyzeee
mode12
DUB_4_LIFE
oddy
TnT2theMax
High Body slc



_Quote, originally posted by *vr6engine* »_Here is my solution :

A double sided 8mm HTD 25mm wide belt and custom made pulleys, including AC. The engine is not running yet, but it should solve the slipping problem ! Alighement is the main difficulty with HTD and I used flanges on crank and supercharger pulleys. Total cost for me was around 1000$ from HPC in UK (3 or 4 years ago) for 8 pulleys (AC is in Ss steel, others in anodised aluminium, balanced). 
If this set up fail, I'll go with a turbo kit










Welcome aboard my friend.Thanks for shairing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Was that $1000 in $US or GBP?


----------



## vr6engine (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (Wizard-of-OD)*

thank you !








It was around 1000$ in US $ (around 700 GBP with UPS air freight) their web site is : http://www.hpcgears.com/index.htm
Here are the the detail in GBP
22T alternator : 39.75£
27T charger : 57.55£
48T power steering : 84.36£
54T crank : 187.45£
48T water : 166.35£
48T AC : 124.65£
I use 8mm HTD pitch with 25mm wide belt. The most difficult for me was to find this 25mm wide double sided belt but I don't remember where I found it (in UK too). It was probably a standard 30mm wide. It should be easier if the AC compressor is removed and use a simple belt.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (vr6engine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6engine* »_
22T alternator : 39.75£
27T charger : 57.55£
48T power steering : 84.36£
54T crank : 187.45£


With the Current exchange rate that works out to about *$659.97US* (£369.11) . Thats an O.K. price for the 4 Gears I need.Interesting what you did with the AC Condensor,I wouldve just filled my pulley down until it was smooth and ran it with the outside of my belt (like the serpentine belt does).
Any particular reason you chose to underdrive the alternator?From my calculations my alternator spins @ a 1: 3.06 ratio whereas yours spins @ a 1:2.45 ratio.Again thanks for shairing


----------



## vr6engine (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't remember but is wasn't a technical reason to underdrive the alternator







. I don't think it could be a big problem even for cooling the alternator that gives is nominal power at mild range RPM during normal street drive.
I also think you can simplify the design to lower manufacturing cost. The AC compressor pulley is made in an amagnetic steel alloy. My compressor is "dead" so don't even try the pulley with the magnetic clutch on







!


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

660 doesn't sound bad, eh?








I guess I'm going to have that earmarked for when these pullies come out.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (vr6engine)*

...


_Modified by xanthus at 11:55 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (xanthus)*

So is there a blower in that motor up top?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (PhReE)*

You don't the exhaust from the volute? It's a CW blower. VF/C2 are CCW. 

EDIT: 
My bad, it's a CCW blower, the volute's been rotated upside down. Sorry about that!










_Modified by xanthus at 6:39 PM 1-23-2006_


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_










That's just freaking sick...









Maybe our cars will look like that when we get the cogs


----------



## vr6engine (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (PhReE)*

the blower was from an original Z-Enginerring kit . I sent it in Australia to CAPA to have seals and bearings changed. I used ceramic hybrid ball bearings on main shaft (advirtised to last 5x ). The brackets are custom made in Australia because I didn't like the steel parts of the original kit. The volute is "facing the road" because I'll use a front intercooler.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (vr6engine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6engine* »_the blower was from an original Z-Enginerring kit . I sent it in Australia to CAPA to have seals and bearings changed. I used ceramic hybrid ball bearings on main shaft (advirtised to last 5x ). The brackets are custom made in Australia because I didn't like the steel parts of the original kit. The volute is "facing the road" because I'll use a front intercooler.
























 cant see the pics, anymore info on the setup? can you get the belts from CAPA?


----------



## vr6engine (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (ThatGuy)*

No, I don't think CAPA has such belt. This belt was a special order and it was quite hard to find because 25mm wide is not a standard. It is an HTD D1600-8-25mm. I found one in 2002 at :
*BSL Export, Headway Road, Wolverhampton, West Mildlands, WV10 6PZ, ENGLAND.*
Try this link to contact them :
http://www.kellysearch.co.uk/g....html
The cost (in 2002) was 41 GBP ! (other compagnies asked me around 300 $USD for the same custom belt !!!







).








_Modified by vr6engine at 9:37 AM 1-25-2006_


_Modified by vr6engine at 9:45 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (vr6engine)*

i also have a z-charger and the belt is 122 euro's from SLS, i guess i will get it from them


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (ThatGuy)*

(patiently waiting)


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (vdubfiend)*

(same post I put in the mkIII forum)
we're working on it.. first set's at the machine shop right now.
work loads have been drawing out the time where we will have a prototype kit for testing. 
SOON. haha


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (oddy)*

what pullly size are you working with for the sc


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (spooln6)*

2.71"


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

crazeeeeeeeee


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

If you increase the crank pulley size it will up your boost (57 teeth is our baseline size... if we go up to, say, 60 teeth, then it will change the ratio from 57:27 to something like 60:27).
Think about your 18 speed bicycle... When you upshift on the back gear, it goes to a smaller wheel. When you upshift on your front gear, it goes to a bigger wheel.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Almost there!*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_what pullly size are you working with for the sc

27 Teeth rotated via a 52 Teeth crankshaft pulley making the ratio 1 : 1.92 
I figured this was a good base to start with then we can increase the SC pulley dimension.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Can't stop the S/C Belt Slip (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_ Only problem I'm having now is I can't stop the belt from slipping - no matter how much I tighten it without destorying any bearings. 
I've tried a number of different belts from different manufacturers, some lasting longer than others.... 


Same thing for me. I have a VFE S/C kit on a Corrado SLC. And belt slippage is a big issue.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Almost there! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
27 Teeth rotated via a 52 Teeth crankshaft pulley making the ratio 1 : 1.92 
I figured this was a good base to start with then we can increase the SC pulley dimension.

how about a 20 tooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Almost there! (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_how about a 20 tooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lets see how the 27 tooth unit does first then we can go from there.


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Lets see how the 27 tooth unit does first then we can go from there.

yeah, get some testing done and if it needs changes then changes can be made.
a topic was posted in the MKIII forums and should have generated even more interest for this product. i'm sure as soon as dyno sheets are up showing more whp because of reduced belt slipage everyone with a supercharger application will be wanting these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Almost there! (Wizard-of-OD)*

keep it going wiz!!!
I am almost ready for the 20 tooth config








here is the build up of the golf vr6 syncro
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2411804


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (windsor96vr6)*

updates


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_updates









patience. be rest assured you guys will know as soon as the first set comes out of production.
we want to see 20psi just as much as everyone else.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Almost there! (oddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_updates









Ill try to keep you guys up to date as best as I could but @ this time I have nothing show worthy.
p.s. Any SC VR6's in the Bay Area?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (Wizard-of-OD)*

bump


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Almost there! (KIEZERJOSE)*

glad i found this thread. i want to be able to address any issues when i get the kit and go to install it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Almost there! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
p.s. Any SC VR6's in the Bay Area?
Nate is in stockton


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_keep it going wiz!!!
I am almost ready for the 20 tooth config








here is the build up of the golf vr6 syncro
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2411804

Nice.....


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*cricket*


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Almost there! (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
p.s. Any SC VR6's in the Bay Area?


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_Nate is in stockton

raises hand







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Almost there! (EuroVR6Mk3)*

Just tuned in great job guy's I cant wait to get this cog system , cash in hand waiting patiently http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It will be nice to get the full amount of boost out of this kit without hearing that damn squealing and loss of boost.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Almost there! (arodvr6turbo)*

Any progress reports yet? Have they even been made yet. Finishing up my fueling upgrade and I am ready for a bit more PSI and NO more belt slip.


----------



## oddy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (Scooter98144)*

still waiting on the machine shop, updates will be posted as soon as they are available.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (oddy)*

I also just got the car ready for the cogged pulleys, i cant wait


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (KIEZERJOSE)*

umm....my car's almost ready for a charger


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Almost there! (JRon24)*

dope. ur gonna love it.


----------



## 95-vr6cabby (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Almost there! (dcvento)*

buy stock @NAPA or Goodyear. Want a better solution GO TURBO!!!!!!


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

There are just some hard-headed folks out there that are bound and determined to go with a s/c setup instead of going to the other side... at least that's how I view my setup


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Almost there! (95-vr6cabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95-vr6cabby* »_buy stock @NAPA or Goodyear. Want a better solution GO TURBO!!!!!!

thanks for the input you really changed my mind!


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you given any thought to who is going to manufacture the full production run? I was thinking someone like an industry leader and standard in pulleys like spd/si might be able to do it competitively. Unless the shop that is making the prototype pulleys is a guarantied competitive price?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (majic)*

Well we could do that but first we need a set that we know fits correctly. That we know the amount of boost it makes given +/- 1psi @ some RPM.
At this point we would be able to settle on a number of pieces to have made. 10-20 or what ever.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (majic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_Have you given any thought to who is going to manufacture the full production run?

I have a couple of shops lined up for production runs as thats not an issue.There are alot of companies such as Boston Gear,etc that do sell blank gears without a centre but unfortunately most are either too big or too small and I would still have to get the centre machined out.Making them from scratch was a choice I made 3 months ago and I think it was the best choice.I dont want to post anything solid just yet until I have everything done & documented just to avoid the 1001 questions.I must admit it did take a little longer than expected but at least this way the results will be worth it.
p.s. Dont think I have forgotten you guys because I have not.Ive learnt alot from this experience and hopefully future projects will be a hell of alot quicker as the prototype machine shop hunt count was last @ 7 before we found someone who could actually do something and not waste my time.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

From initial impressions it appears as though the MK3 pulleys and mk4 pulleys for the vf kit are different offsets. I'm willing and able to spearhead the mk4 development and I have some pretty good tools and resources to do so. I'm working with solidworks 2004 and I'm reasonably proficient at it. I've also got a mk4 kit that I have broken down and I'm currently modeling my 3.25" S/C pulley. If anyone has an interest in this, go ahead and speak up as I'm going to be working on this in my spare time this week. 
Wiz, is there any insight you can give me into tooth design for the gates gt2 tooth? I can make the trapezoidial and elipticalesque teeth okay, but the gt2 has an interesting and not-well-documented geometry. I'm still of the mind that the crank gear would work the same, just the charger pulley is a different offset.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (majic)*

I started work on the mk4 charger pulley. As far as I can tell all the dmensions are correct based on the pulley I have in my kit right now. Hopefully it will make it into production after the prototyping and mk3 stuff is complete.


_Modified by majic at 7:07 PM 2-14-2006_


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
p.s. Dont think I have forgotten you guys because I have not.Ive learnt alot from this experience and hopefully future projects will be a hell of alot quicker as the prototype machine shop hunt count was last @ 7 before we found someone who could actually do something and not waste my time.

When I left for Va to work on the syncro, you said you had it covered. I can still have my business partner get his dad to bust them out all you have to do is say so..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majic* »_Hopefully this will make it into the production run with Wizard's other stuff after protyping gets done. This is a 25 tooth pulley.

I allready discussed with Scott and others and they all agreed that the 27 tooth pulley was the ideal unit to use on the prototype.I have allready drawn up SC pulley's ranging from 23 teeth all the way to 29 teeth since its only removing 1 tooth from the design.
Gates does not disclose there tooth design as that information is copy right,in order to get the information you will have to buy a GT2 belt (s) and use that as a base for designing your teeth.It seems to me your trying to re-invent the wheel as this is where I was back in November







.

_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_When I left for Va to work on the syncro, you said you had it covered. I can still have my business partner get his dad to bust them out all you have to do is say so..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

...Give me a break.If you wanted to bust out some gears there was nothing stopping you.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I am not even going to entertain this....I allready "made it happen"










Great. When Can I buy them? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*

LOL, I wouldn't hold your breath. I can't wait till someone starts testing this set-up. This thread will really get interesting then


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_This thread will really get interesting then









You afraid that your not going to be the first VR6SC to break 400hp?Guy seriously you never have offered anything constructive to this thread and you never will.Just do myself and everyone else a favour and keep your comments to yourself as they are most certainly not welcomed in here.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You afraid that your not going to be the first VR6SC to break 400hp?Guy seriously you never have offered anything constructive to this thread and you never will.Just do myself and everyone else a favour and keep your comments to yourself as they are most certainly not welcomed in here.

LOL, trust me when I say you don't want to hear what I have to say because you will simply either debunk it or start trash taliking me. Your intent and idea are good however it does not work. It has been tried and tested long before you came up with this and it is not reliable in any sense of the word. 
You have been talking for months now and you have still failed to produce a prototype of this kit or do any form of testing. I wish you the best of luck but I think unfortuneatly the people you have following this are wishing on bag of majic beans.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_You have been talking for months now and you have still failed to produce a prototype of this kit or do any form of testing.

The negativity that encircles you amazes me.You still do not know what is produced and what has been tested.Its suprising that you talk about "months ago".
"months ago" you could have made this alot easier by providing pulley's and a car to test the protoype on.Instead you decided to be your usual rituous self and just bad talk the entire project.I bought pulley's and had pulley's shipped from California & Florida.I special ordered a belt from Napa for this and spent hours designing the gears which took a great deal of time all on my own merrit so dont tell me about talking because that is exactly what YOUR kind do.Just full of talk waiting for VF/C2 to spit out the next available part off the shelf.
I am going to enjoy watching all these VR6's make power and if they dont most of the guys have offered to chip in on what was spent in product development.That is the difference between being involved in a community and thinking your above the community.
[/end trash talking]


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

Months ago Jet claimed VF would have a cogged pulley set as well. As of yet VF has shown squat. I have yet to see a VF car post over 300 at the wheels?
Keep up the good work Wiz and we look forward to seeing some machined parts some time soon. Do not worry about Jett he is a hater


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
LOL, trust me when I say you don't want to hear what I have to say because you will simply either debunk it or start trash taliking me. Your intent and idea are good however it does not work. It has been tried and tested long before you came up with this and it is not reliable in any sense of the word. 
You have been talking for months now and you have still failed to produce a prototype of this kit or do any form of testing. I wish you the best of luck but I think unfortuneatly the people you have following this are wishing on bag of majic beans.


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

This post is getting crazy... this is why people dont make new or inovative parts anymore








I can only image the time and patience this task has required. I got into making a few parts back awhile (skid plates, nitrous spacers and so on).... for those of you that dont know, it is pretty damn hard to find shops that are willing to do a prototype run and if they are you are going to spend 10x what the parts should cost to get it done. Not to mention alot of places wont talk to you unless you are thinking production numbers in the hundreds once you are ready to roll.
I live in a pretty healthy area for industrial supplies and resources as well and still had to shop around along time to get what I need from the shops I had locally and online through the country.
It is not as easy as calling up and saying hey, I have this file can you make me one of them..... 
Anyway enough of this, lay off Wiz he is only trying to help us ALL out, if you are unhappy with how long it takes well then try yourself, there is a reason they are not out there yet... if it was easy and cheap to produce it would be on the shelves already.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait until you get around to the 4 cylinder pullies (well mainly the crank)


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (windsor96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsor96vr6* »_
We shall see......
even though the c2 kit already whips the crap out of the vf kit. this will just eliminate your ability to argue that vbf kits are worth a dime


----------

